# Housetrained Poll



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I didn't do the poll fast enough. UGH

OK. Since I am doing my research. I was just wondering if your dog is outside trained, indoor trained or both. I know some of you mentioned both but the book I am reading says you will confuse them.

I thought this would be interesting. I think you can only vote once so if you have more than one dog, I guess you will have to answer with the majority or the answer you feel most confortable with.

This includes only housetrained dogs not puppies. Puppies are in process...
Lets see what the results are.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry. I also accidently made it a public poll and cannot go back and change it. So, you name will show up under the poll result. OOPS.

I think most of you have already said what you do anyway............


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't check to see if I could poll 12 dogs. Anyway there's no category for all of the above or newspaper. We have 12 that would go under "all of the above plus newspaper".


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

When we first got Ricky home, we had him training for outdoor potty. It meant going up and down the deck stairs 20x/day, rain or shine, but it worked for the most part. He would go either on the grass or on a path of river rocks which was fine with us.

This was fall and because winter here can be very cold and snowy, I didn't want to have to deal with the steps in that weather. Ricky was still peeing in the house sometimes of course, he was so young still. At the end of Oct., we decided to try a box with a grate on it for indoor use. He never used it! When I'd wipe up some pee from the floor, I'd throw the paper towels under the grate so that he'd get the idea that's what it was for. He didn't mind standing on the grate as he did it all the time - for fun! lol I'd say 'go pee' each time he was on it, but he never did. Treating him never helped so we finally gave up on that idea! 

Then, we came up with a bin, holes punched in the bottom, filled with the same river rocks we had in the yard, for on the deck. This way, we could just open up the patio door when it was below zero or snowy and he could just zip in and out and still do his business outside. We also introduced bells hanging by the door at this time and that has worked very well. We got him to use the bin quite successfully but only for 3 weeks. Ricky then decided the bin was not for him! No amount of insistence on our part could make him go there anymore - and I'd been rinsing it out regularly so I don't think it was the scent throwing him off. Who knows? 

Problem was, that at this point, at 4 mths. of age, he started peeing in the house often - up to 7 times/day !!  I was very frustrated. My health isn't the best so going up and down the steps from the deck was quickly becoming a huge chore for me. One day, I decided we had to resort back to this method though as the peeing in the kitchen (where he's gated with us) was getting ridiculous. It worked pretty well! He started only having an accident maybe 2x/day. At this point, there was still no snow or ice out there since our winter arrived very late this year so that wasn't an issue. No worries about slipping. 

Once the snow did finally come, we allowed him to eliminate right on the deck. We open the door, he scoots out, does his thing and either plays for a while or comes back in. We closed one section of the deck off so he's secure and can be let out without having us there. We watch from indoors and let him in when he needs to come back in. It is working for us and being vigilant helps us avoid little accidents.

IF, and it's a big 'if', we ever have a puppy again, I will likely use an x-pen and puppy pads. I just think it would be nice if Ricky had the option of going indoors so we aren't always up and down getting the door open. Ricky loves to go outside you see, so will ring the bells or scratch at the door many, many times in a day just to get some fresh air. lol It's good for him to do so, so we always let him out, but some days it can be very tiring.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Marj, Thanks for the info. It seems like that whatever you do you have to stick with it. Or they get confused.......... Although I did note on some thread that someone uses piddle pads when they travel. That's what I was worried about.........

Tom did reply that his dogs use all the above and newspaper. But Tom is the dog whisperer; I don't think I could have that much success.

I guess my main question was if I have the dog trained to go outside; would he still use piddle pads if you were on vacation or someplace he couldn't go outside? Or should I train him on a piddle pad or litter box and then place it outside. So, he would know always to use the box but sometimes it would be outside. 

I'm confused................. It seems like all the books say you cannot have it both ways. At least, I don't even have my puppy yet so I have time to figure it out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I guess my main question was if I have the dog trained to go outside; would he still use piddle pads if you were on vacation or someplace he couldn't go outside? Or should I train him on a piddle pad or litter box and then place it outside. So, he would know always to use the box but sometimes it would be outside. "*

*** You know, Rita, I think that sounds like it might work! If you train him to use a pad or litter box (and I wouldn't recommend actual cat-type litter because it will end up half out of the box and strewn around the house!), then I would think it is something he'll always have with him, the ability to use it no matter where you are. As to outside, any dog will most likely naturally go outdoors no matter how many times it's used a litter box ..... maybe ! ? lol

Since the Hav loves to shred, we had a devil of a time keeping newspaper down anywhere. I did try a pee pad 3 diff. times, but Ricky thought it was a toy and would pick it up and shake it half to death! 

I would like the option of a pee pad, but at the same time I know that most dogs dont' eliminate on one so I'm not the only one having to deal with "where will he pee when we travel?" ! He'll just pee outdoors wherever we may be! lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

For those interested in a litter/grate box for their pup/dog, check this product out. It might interest you.

http://www.wizdog.com/

Hubby and I created our own version of this but it still didn't work for Ricky.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually sometimes it's the opposite of whispering.

Any dog can be trained to potty multiple ways. I've never seen a dog that wouldn't go outside and wouldn't want a house dog that was only trained to outside. We've kept some that were and it's a bit of a pain to ALWAYS have to walk them. 

Our dogs help train each other. Our first ones were trained to newspaper. When litter came out we started using that since the little puppies could keep their feet dry and not so dirty and stinky. Somewhere in there pads have been used too. The ones who use newspaper automatically help the others who were started on litter to understand what paper is for from the smells left. 

We train to pads by putting them on the paper to start with. When we are off in a motel room with a male we put pads down and tape some vertically on the wall with blue masking tape (which doesn't harm wall surfaces). The males have to have a vertical surface to lift their leg on.

All our dogs will go outside.

Pam took Roxie off to a seminar once with a stop in another airport. She saw a guy who had laid a paper down as she was walking through the changeover airport and asked him if he was through with it. He said he was so she took it and laid it on the floor and told Roxie to "go potty". Roxie squatted and peed on the paper. Pam folded it up and put it in a trashcan. It's a lot more convienient that they don't ALWAYS have to go outside.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Tom, I completely agree! There are times when I'd just love to tell Ricky to 'go pee' somewhere acceptable in the house so we don't have to keep getting up to open the patio door. Once our fence is fixed (this coming spring), he'll be able to go down anywhere in the yard. We'll train him for one particular corner and hope that works. 

Still... if we ever get another pup, I would like the option of using a pad/newspaper as I imagine it can be quite convenient!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Tom, You and Pam are just amazing. Thanks for the reassurance. Maybe you should write a book.....

Training just outside is just what I am afraid of. Especially when they get old and cannot hold their bladder. I wish I knew about pee pads and xpen a few months ago when I still had my old, old dog. I wouldn't have came home to a mess which just upset everyone, her and myself.

So, I guess if I train him to go outside and put a piddle pad in the xpen when I am not home it will be OK. Plus, then we can use the pads when we go places. Which is great because some people won't let you walk on their grass never mind having a dog go pee on it. Plus, when you travel it is more convenient. Especially at rest stops, I don't like letting my dog pee and poop where people let their kids run.......(even though you do clean it up)

A funny doggie poop story. Me and my older soon were riding our bikes on the bike trail. Of course, I ran into a nice lump of doggy poop so I scrapped it off my tires with a leaf. I kept saying to my son, "Yuck does it still stink." Got home and I could still smell it. Sitting on the couch I ran my fingers threw my hair and what did I find. UGH> You got it. Stinky doggie poop.     I must have washed my hair ten times that day. My husband says it never shined as much as it did on that day. Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just so glad I discovered it before I went to the store or bank. Then people would really be talking about me.

Thanks for the confidence. I think I can do this.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"I ran my fingers threw my hair and what did I find. UGH> You got it. Stinky doggie poop. I must have washed my hair ten times that day"

*EEEEWWWWWWWWW !!! Oh you poor thing!!!!

LMBO !! *


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Why are there 337 members but only 11 replies to the poll?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Beverly. I guess people did not respond fast enough. When you do a poll it asks you for a closing date. I actually wanted it a little longer but it took that date before I could change it. Ugh. That explains it- now it is locked and people cannot answer.

I will have to check with Melissa, the forum godess, if it can be reopened. Otherwise, I guess it has to be done again.............


----------



## mikegladsz (Jan 27, 2007)

*What to read first?*

Hi! I registered here just this week.

Please forgive me for being so lazy, but I just thought I'd ask if anyone could point me to any particularly important threads that I should check out first, so I can get involved here?

Thanks! Mike


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mikegladsz said:


> Hi! I registered here just this week.
> 
> Please forgive me for being so lazy, but I just thought I'd ask if anyone could point me to any particularly important threads that I should check out first, so I can get involved here?
> 
> Thanks! Mike


Hello Mike,

Welcome! Here is one thread you can check out: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=312

You can also make a formal introduction here so we can get to know you and your "Hav" story a little more.  Either add on to this thread or create a new one if you like. 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5&highlight=Introduction

Chat again soon......

marj


----------



## mikegladsz (Jan 27, 2007)

*What to read first?*

Hi! I just joined at this site this week.

Sorry for being lazy, but I was hoping anyone could point me to any especially good posts that I should have a read of first, so I can get involved here?

Thanks, Michael


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Michael. Welcome aboard. Marj is right try that section first. Introduce yourself. Tell us if you have a puppy or you are looking for one. Then we can lead you in the right direction.

Also, try Melissa's movies to tell you how to move around this forum.http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=71

Look forward to reading your intro.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Well I am one of those folks who are confusing their dogs as well . When I first got Cosmo I had him pee pee pad trained . He seemed to get it fairly easily . Of course we had him contained in the kitchen .. He did not seem to like to go outside that much that was his playarea .. The vet said take him to the grass and he will go . The grass will stimulate him .. Nope .. Not at 9weeks ..
Now I am trying to train him to go outside as he is a big boy now - 7 months . 
He is crated at night and he sleeps with me - if he has to go potty he whines and he wakes me up .Most of the time he sleeps through the night fine .In the morning early he goes on the pee pee pads or he may go outside on the grass . He is just so easily distracted when he is outdoors sometimes it is a clearer message - potty on the pads .
Of course house guests are not too keen when they find out what the pads are for ..
I walk him twice a day morning and late afternoon , Now sometimes he will just urinate and not do any serious business ... He seem to like to do that inside .. I have just kept at it and suggest he goes potty . He is getting better and he is doing both numbers . it is a work in progress ..

AS I said there are so many distractions ... 
I still have pee pee pads down but only in two areas near doors ..He still uses them as well early morning or sometimes he has a quickie if I am not fast enough getting him out at noontime or just before bed ..
It is very much a work in progress . 
I learned a lot from my other Havanese and I know that they are not perfect but I agree with Tom . It helps when they have a buddy.. 
That is why I would like another dog but not a puppy .. I do not think we are up for that again.. 
I do want to say my German shorthair was much easier he was totally trained at 12 weeks - no pee pee pads nothing . He just went to the door to let me know and then did it no problem .. 
Every dog is different .. 
I am going to use the tether and see if we get the messages clearer ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck with Cosmo! It IS a work in progress. Hang in there! I was very discouraged for a long time with Ricky peeing in the house no matter what we did. Luckily, he was mostly contained in the kitchen/dining area where we are most of the time. He'd ring the bells sometimes, he'd sometimes scratch at the door, other times he'd bark...... and sometimes he'd do nothing at all ! How were we supp'd to know? lol 

I am very proud of him and happy these days though as it's been 10 days since his last in-house pee!! Woooooohoooooo!!!!! It's fantastic! I've been leaving one of the gates off and placing it elsewhere so it expands his space here and we're all loving it. He can run around much more and loves going up and down stairs (we're in a 4-level split, so lots of steps!).

When we want to go to the family room dnstrs. to watch t.v., we now no longer have to barricade him into the room as much - we do prefer to however because it's just easier knowing he's in there with us. He'll let us know he has to go by barking at the barricade so it's up to one of us to go upstairs with him and out onto the deck. It's been great! 

Ricky is 6.5 months now so it's taken a while and I know he might not likely be completely housetrained just yet, but it sure is more fun not having to watch his every single step!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, Thanks for that post. I have been a little frustrated with Logan & his potty training but it sounds like Logan might be on track after all. My girls trained very early and although we are at about 85% of the time - outside(and only cause we take him, not cause he asks) it is frustrating to come into the kitchen & find a pee on the floor when you just took him out 20 minutes ago. He is only 13 weeks old so maybe I am expecting too much. He does go into the kitchen to the sliding door, where we take him to go out, so I guess he is at least getting the "path to take" - now we just have to get him to hold it!! Sometimes when you go thru these frustrating times with potty training, it is so nice to have people to comiserate with !!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

The poll is BACK! Sorry guys I have just been snowed under. Ill be back in full force the next few days. Rita, if you ever want this closed, I can close it again so the results will show.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Melissa. OK everyone vote away...........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, I know EXACTLY how you feel! I was wondering what we were doing wrong and feeling like it was never going to get better!  Ricky would ring the bells by the patio door, he would get praised like crazy when he peed outdoors, told 'no' when we caught him doing it indoors, used the crate for periods throughout the day.... sigh... but sometime just kicked in a few weeks ago and it's been more than 10 days w/o a single drop in the house.

It WILL get better. You have to remain consistent and patient and make sure that everyone in the house does things the same way. Many people were recommending keeping him attached to me by his leash, but that was very impractical! I couldn't do it. If you can do that, then it means you're always 'on top of things'. I had to watch Ricky like a hawk when he was awake and out of his crate and so I didn't have much of a life other than that! lol

Hang in there!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, Thanks, it is true as I remember that one day - it clicks with them. My biggest problem now is that my 3 year old is pooping in the house too. She has done it 3 times since Logan came home. So now we have to watch her too! She has not done it again since last week, as I am now trying to praise her like crazy when she goes outside. It is really a zoo at my house these days!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That has been our problem too, we did not catch her in the act, although when we found it, she sulked away. As much as they say they do not feel guilty, they seem to act a lot like they do feel guilty. Hopefully is is just cause she is mad at us and will get over it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't answer the poll because they are trained to go out, as well as use a pee pad indoors. They go out before bedtime and sleep al night. As soon as we get up in the morning, they go outside. If I take them to work, Kodi will hold it a few hours and he goes outside before the ride home. Shelby will use the pee pad at work. 

On the days we stay at home, they mostly go outside to go potty.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

*Poll*

You should be able to click on more than one answer. However, if you have more than one dog you can only vote once. Try and see.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is trained to go outside only. We tried to do both, but it only confused him. He's been 100% reliable since he was 6 months (he is now 7 1/2 months).


----------



## Anna (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi! I just found this site and am very happy to join all of you! We became parents to our first little havanese 3 months ago and she has been such a joy. Here's our housetraining solution...My husband and I built a sod box and Izzy seems to like it. I'll try to attach a picture.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What an interesting idea. REal good for the deck when there is snow on the ground , or it is super cold!! I gotta show this to my husband!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Anna that is a great idea for those that live where its really cold or where it snows during the winter time. I would of never thought of that one. I will let my parents know they have poms but lives where it snows at.Lucky for me I dont I live where it snows just sunny and warm in calif. LOL Great idea


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Anna, that photo actually looks like real grass? Or is that artificial turf?

Our's likes bare ground or bark chips just as much as grass.

Our 8-month old goes only outside. She still had numerous "accidents" at 6 months, but then only once in the next month and none since; so I guess you'd say she's 100% now.

We don't restrict water at all and I'm sure she drinks some before bed, but she makes it thru long night in sleep crate. Then goes outside first thing.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I am so envious of JimMontana and his Minka! (Jim, I love her name!)
Parker is 7 1/2 months and is still not housebroken. He does it outside, but at times still pees and poops inside- even right after being out. UGHHHH!
I wonder if it is the difference between the females and the males.
(Parker is spayed- or is it neutered? whatever)
Lynn U


----------



## Anna (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Jim. We've been using real grass, but we're considering using synthetic sod. We've been told it's better to start with the real sod before switching over. The sod idea has been great, bcs it only cost $1.50 every 2-3 weeks....Much cheaper then wee wee pads. Congrats to Minka for being housetrained


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Anna!
Regarding potty outside in snow or rain...
Lynn U, well we had plenty of trouble up to 6 months, so I guess we should be more grateful she's so good now. Many many times during those previous months however of having to accompany her outside into the Montana cold in just a bathrobe or whatever.  We've also been trying to get her to ring doorbell, ala that other Doorbell Thread here, but she's been resisting that. You're a northerner? ...I posted in that Snowballs thread. One thing that's helped, with Anna's sod box on a deck reminding me... in case this could apply to any of you... when it's snowy here or raining, our having a deck out the back doors has helped a lot -- because she then has a place to go UNDER the deck out of the weather.

Lynn, we named her Minka because she has some of that Hungarian pedigree and my wife had a Hungarian aunt named Aunt Minka.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey gang. For those that use puppy pads any way to stop them from biting them? I bought the frame that someone recommended which works great but wouldn't you know he found the little 2cm piece that sticks out. I am so afraid to leave him alone in the xpen. Especially with all the posts about surgeries because of things they ate.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

DUH. It takes a 13 year old to straighten me out. LOL. My son said, Mom just fold the ends before you put it in the frame. Bravo. It works. Nothing for little mouths to chew.


----------



## jaz6552 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Rita
I read all the comments from yourself and fellow "dog" lovers on toilet training from all the information you all gave we opted for the Xpen,Crate & Pee Pads...it is only day three but Bella is soooo good. She has slept every night till 6.30 and this morning till 7.30 she pees and poos on the pads even when out of the Xpen I put down two one near the Xpen which i use also as a gate and one near her food bowl....we are so impressed with her and praise her all the time....we hope this isn't a fluke but will keep you posted.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, my pups all eventually chewed the puppy pads too, we also got the frame but it never really worked & then broke. We found that we put just newspaper in and made it our mission to start heavily training by that time. We started putting them in their crates when we left, and ONLY in the xpen with pads when we were going to be gone for a few hours. 
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

He seems to be doing better with the pee pads. I think it is just the puppy biting stage. I also sprayed some bitter apple lightly on the pee pad. He doesn't dare try to shred it now. LOL


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I guess because you havta hava hav to hava vote..............lol


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I went through this Cosmo - sometimes he would shred them and play with them and other times it was fine he would leave them where I put them 
Target used to sell a brand called AKC brand - they were a little heavier in texture . HE did not seem to shred them as much and they were more absorbent . I have not been able to find them lately and I hate that when stores introduce a product and then decide to discontinue it .. 
I asked a sales representative and he had no clue to waht I was talking about as their help seems to have a high turnover rate ..


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hooray!!!!!!!!! I finally get to vote. Officially no accidents for 6 weeks or more!!!!!!!! I love puppy pads. I wish I had them for my old dog. It makes life so much easier.:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was so easy to train. By 7 mos. totally housebroken. He is such a good boy and uses the pee pads whenever necessary.

Shelby is pur torture. She will be good for 2 days and then relapse. She is great on our walks and knows that this is the time to do her business. She sleeps all through the night and goes out first thing in the A.M. But the rest of the day is a challenge, and since I am not with her all day, it has been rough going.


----------

